# Any chance you know what this is?



## FloatingTractor (Jun 25, 2021)

Daughter's boat, however can not seem to find any matches for the type. Maybe someone else recognizes it?

Looks similar to many others, but no real match as of yet.









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Bassalope.

Trying hard to be many things. Shoal draft, swing keel or dagger board likely. At first I thought ght the wood around the cockpit might be lee boards but probably more like sturdy lee cloths. The cabin door speaks of cold climates. Limited standing head room, just under the bump.

Funny tiller/rudder arrangement. Must be steered standing? Self supporting mast? Minimal standing rigging. Something funny with the topping lift/main sheet arrangement. Is this supposed to also wirknas a art stay. Small bow sprit.

My guess is it is a wooden home build. Probably intended for shallow protected waters, gunkholing where it is not gonna have to stand a blow.


----------



## FloatingTractor (Jun 25, 2021)

That all sounds like a fair evaluation. The rudders and boards are definitely not part of the original configuration.

I believe it used to have a single rudder. It would have been a huge amount of fiberglass work for a home builder (making a lapstrake mold seems like extra work). There are some very old design choices that would have been easier if they were not done. 

The centerboard is a split cast iron plate configuration and the trunk is fully in the hull so the bottom of the boat is flush when retracted, and other oddities like a type of glassed in scupper/auto bailer system for the cockpit. 

With that said, there are a lot of shipwrights in the PNW.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Some kind of Skipjack maybe, built up for cold weather sailing?


----------



## FloatingTractor (Jun 25, 2021)

Arcb said:


> Some kind of Skipjack maybe, built up for cold weather sailing?


Yeah, pretty cold hull though unless you have thick boots.

Closest I have matched so far is that it originally was a Welsford Penguin Yawl, maybe?









Penguin - Small Boats Magazine


"So, should we be expecting a prolonged period of rain?” asked a neighbor as I clamped the final plank onto the Welsford Penguin taking shape in my garage. The reference to Noah’s Ark had been made rather frequently as I carefully built my 21′ sloop, STELLA MARIS. The deluge was not imminent, as...




smallboatsmonthly.com





Only thing is; the hull is all glass, not glass on plywood...

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I wasn't thinking a Welsford Design.

Was thinking more along the lines of one of these, but fibreglass.









24'8 Skipjack


A shoal-draft, two-sail bateau from the Chesapeake - comfortable cruising for a couple and a daysailing party. LOA - 32' LOD - 24' 8" LWL -22' 6 "Beam - 8' 1".




www.woodenboatstore.com


----------



## FloatingTractor (Jun 25, 2021)

Arcb said:


> I wasn't thinking a Welsford Design.
> 
> Was thinking more along the lines of one of these, but fibreglass.
> 
> ...


Deck line and cabin are similar for sure, bow is significantly different. It's on the list now though!

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My best guess is that is an extremely customized version of a Bruce Roberts Tom Thumb.


----------

